# Whipped cream~ apparently I need help



## Cheryl aka JM

So I thought I knew how to make whipped cream. I can do it with store bought cream~ add sugar and beat with hand mixer. Whipped cream. But I just can not seem to get it to work with fresh cream. I've tried both goat and cow cream. I've tried using the electric cream separator (comes out of the cream separator liquid but is solid after refrigeration so I suspect I'm already making butter in the separator but that's another thread). I've tried skimming the cream by hand. I've tried using the very thick cream at the top of the jar and I've tried using the thinned cream at the bottom of the cream line. I've tried adding milk to the cream. I've tried putting the cream in the freezer till super cold and I've tried leaving it out for an hour to get a little warmer.

What I consistently get is not whipped cream~ I either get frothy milk or a thickened goo (No peaks at all~ just slightly thickened goo) that when refrigerated turns solid (like happens from the cream separator) or I get butter. I can make butter. I can't tell you how much sweetened butter I've made trying to make whipped cream.

So WHY does adding sugar and beating work on store bought cream but not on fresh raw goat or cow cream? Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## tallpines

Something my mother taught me 50+ years ago.

FRESH cream will not whip!

I always needed to plan ahead --- leave some cream set if the fridge for about a week before trying to whip it.

Even when I buy cream for whipping, I have better luck with leaving the carton set for a few days before I actually need it.


----------



## Vickie44

Cold cream and cold beaters running very fast and a little pwdr sugar has worked for me with fresh cows milk seperated , although the peaks aren't great. I have not tried goats milk


----------



## Vickie44

TP So if you wanted butter you would do right away, whipped you would wait ? That' s interesting as I usually make butter immediatly and whipped cream, although not often , would wait til the weekend . I will have to pay more attention next time Thanks


----------



## tallpines

Vickie44 said:


> TP So if you wanted butter you would do right away, whipped you would wait ? That' s interesting as I usually make butter immediatly and whipped cream, although not often , would wait til the weekend . I will have to pay more attention next time Thanks


Have never tried butter~~~~~~


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Get everything really cold. Use all the cream, the lightest and the heavier. Dont add milk. 
Dont add any sugar til it starts whipping up. 

Cream a couple days old whips better.
If you are using a very fresh fresh-cow's milk, it might not work. There is a chemical reason why, but I am too lazy to look it up. 

All that said:

Some cows cream will NOT make into anything except butter. 
No idea about goats though. 

Keep trying.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

Ok thanks~ I'll try letting the cream get older and try again. It's good to know there is a trick to it~ not that I just cant do it! Thanks!


----------



## Catalytic

Send the butter down to me


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

Didn't you just pick up a dairy girl? You'll have plenty of butter soon! Butter is easy~ put it in the food processor and wait. Meanwhile your welcome to drive up this way and pick up a couple sticks of butter...bring calves from that dairy near you with you! LOL!


----------



## olehippy

Raw cream does not whip for me ever. I have used both jersey and holstein and it just never whips.

We just pour a little cream on whatever we are eating & call it good.

eta: I have no problem with making butter, just whipped cream.


----------



## Mountain Mick

I always put in fridge for a day or two before trying to whip raw fresh cream. Ice cold cream is the secret. But use icing sugar instead of cane sugar to whip fresh cream, it has worked for me, it's not super but it nice to eat. You can try adding some older cream to help as well. Plus your cream for whipping has to have 30+% fats to be able to whip up to 48% fat. Anything below this is light cream and no matter what you do, this light cream will not whip so is your cream below 30% fat? This could be your whole problem. MM


----------

